# My Sweeper/Cat Fish - Pics



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

It is 10'' in length and leaves no sign of algae in the aquarium. Along with its cleaning services I like patterns on its skin.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

nice markings.


----------

